# left main speaker 10db low



## frost.jerry (Mar 7, 2014)

I have a weird problem here. I have Martinlogan Electromotion mains. When I run them in any mode other than stereo direct analog or pcm they are fine. When place in stereodirect the left one is 10 db lower. It does not do this when I run multi channel direct. I have swapped all cables around made sure all connections are tight. Could it be room acoustics


----------



## frost.jerry (Mar 7, 2014)

Follow up info

Emotiva umc-200
Emotiva 7 channel amp

Left speaker is near a wall with door and awindow the right is opened up to dinning and kitchen


----------



## mattmc61 (Apr 19, 2012)

Sounds more like the left channel than the speaker itself. You should swap the fronts to eliminate the left speaker as the culprit, just to be sure. then I would look into your UMC-200 setup. 
If you used the room correction that is built into the UMC-200, I would think the level should remain the same in multichannel. But stereo may just need a simple balance adjustment.


----------

